# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > MySQL > مبتدی: تفاوت mysql و phpmyadmin

## saeed51100

سلام دوستان
می خواستم یک دیتابیس درست کنم از حدود مثلا 100 مقاله که بعدا از آن در یک سایت استفاده کنم . سئوالم این هست که آیا باید ابتدا mysql را نصب کنم و ساخت دیتابیس را در آن انجام دهم یا اینکه با phpmyadmin می توان دیتابیس sql را از ابتدا ساخت ؟ و چه تفاوتی با هم دارند ؟

----------


## plague

mysql  دیتابیسه 
phpmyadmin یه سامانه تحت وب برای کار با دیتابیسه 


به هردوشون نیاز داری 
البته راه ها و جایگزین هایی دیگری هم هست برای phpmyadmin مثلا از توی محیط cmd یا داس کامپیوتر میتونی با دیتابیس کار کنی ولی خب phpmyadmin  ویژوال و راحت تره

----------


## saeed51100

ممنون
ساخت دیتابیس را با استفاده از امکانات phpmyadmin شروع کنم یا mysql را جداگانه نصب کنم ؟

----------


## ali_sed

> ممنون
> ساخت دیتابیس را با استفاده از امکانات phpmyadmin شروع کنم یا mysql را جداگانه نصب کنم ؟


سلام

خب اگر تازه کارید و دارید روی لوکال کار میکنید و حرف از phpmyadmin میزنید به احتمال زیاد برنامه ای مانند xampp یا wampp نصب کرده اید که یک پکیج از برنامه های آپاچی, php و mysql می باشد بنابراین نیازی ندارید جداگانه این برنامه ها را نصب کنید در همان phpmyadmin دیتابیس خود را بسازید.

----------


## saeed51100

ممنون از راهنمایی شما  :لبخند:

----------


## nanotejarat

با سلام و خسته نباشید. 
من دیتا بیس سایت mysql رو برای یک سایت برنامه نویسی شده php در مورد پیچ و مهره میخوام انتقال بدم به یه سرور لینوکسی دیگه با همین ورژن. اما زمانی import میکنم همون اول در ورود تیبل اول ارور میده. راهکاری پیشنهاد دارین؟

----------


## nik1000

Custom - display all possible options

تنظیمات export را بر اساس پایگاه داده انجام بدید تا کوئری مناسب تولید شود

----------


## golbafan

برای ساختن دیتابیسها من از navicate for mysql استفاده میکنم

----------

